# Super Gameboy, is worth it?



## Alex4U (Apr 10, 2017)

I want buy one, but I never had a Super Gameboy cartridge, but I want to know some things about Super Gameboy before buying one....

**Can play pirated games?
*Super Gameboy is region free like Gameboy?
*pros and cons with the Super Gameboy?
*Can run Gameboy Color games?
*Can run Gameboy games perfectly, like Gameboy? (i mean, no lag with pokémon games in super gameboy, sound issues, etc.)
*Differences between Super Gameboy and Super Gameboy 2?
*
Thanks for the replies


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 10, 2017)

1, Should be able to, nothing ever blocked GB flash carts or indeed GBA flash carts (give or take the passme stuff then DS flash carts on the DSi were the first thing to ever get blocked). Unless you mean like some of the more recent third party addons which dump games and run in an emulator (usually dumping the flash cart loader but nothing else) but this is hardware and behaves like hardware.
2. I don't know if the original hardware is region locked (as in need a NA model of SGB to go with a NA SNES...) but the device itself should be fine playing any region games.
3. While many games do nothing, or only have some borders or extra sound effects there are many with inbuilt colour schemes and a few with lovely extra modes like splitscreen multiplayer. Indeed one of the multiplayer bomberman games for the SGB is one of my favourite versions of bomberman. Wikipedia seems to have a half decent list for once so have a look at that if you want
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Super_Game_Boy_games
4. No, it is a gameboy so anything will run in GB mode (or SGB mode as the case may be). Anything that absolutely needs a GBC will not work, such a thing is probably the only reason they are still relatively cheap.
5. Again it is actual hardware, I don't know if there are any edge cases like there are for the backwards compatibility of the GBA at this point though.
6. A handful of new inbuilt borders and a link port to allow link games to be played.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 10, 2017)

The Super Gameboy is literally just a Gameboy crammed into a special cart. So anything that works with the Gameboy will work with the Super Gameboy. This also means it can't play GBC only games, but it can play games like Pokemon with their color pallets. 
And it does play all games the same as your Gameboy would.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 10, 2017)

With a flashcart, yes.
As long as it fits in your Super Nintendo.
Pros: Borders. Additional sound effects. Custom palettes. IT'S ON DA TEE VEE!
Cons: Game Boy Color exclusives are not compatible, as it is only Game Boy hardware. As a result Game Boy Color hybrid games will play as they do on regular a Game Boy. So games like Link's Awakening DX will look better on a Game Boy Color.
No Game Boy Color games.
It is Game Boy hardware, so there's no emulation involved. It'll handle everything a Game Boy can. The only issue is that it runs at a higher clock speed, so it will be very slightly faster than a Game Boy.
The Super Game Boy 2 runs at the normal clock speed, and also has a link port. It also has a different set of preset borders than the original SGB. Unfortunately it's Japan exclusive, so you'll need an adapter to use it with other regions. Aside from that, the cartridge looks cooler.


----------



## Kourin (Apr 10, 2017)

I would say it's not worth it pretty much just because of the lack of GBC unless of course you don't care for GBC.
If you're buying/have a flashcart that plays GBC games though then I'm sure you'd want to get the most out of it which a Super Gameboy doesn't let you do.

If you're looking for a decent way to play your Gameboy games on the big screen I'd suggest the GBA player on Gamecube though I think they're a bit pricey these days. Also not sure if they have protection from Flashcarts.


----------



## Todderbert (Apr 10, 2017)

Some good videos on youtube.


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Kourin said:


> If you're looking for a decent way to play your Gameboy games on the big screen I'd suggest the GBA player on Gamecube though I think they're a bit pricey these days. Also not sure if they have protection from Flashcarts.



The Gamecube with the player is nice, and it worked with my EZFA, not sure of the newer Everdrives though.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 10, 2017)

The GB player was hardware and nothing was blocked* if it fit in the cart slot (things like the GBA TV were designed to wrap around a GBA). The closest to any blocking was for the likes of the GBA videos which can still be worked around if you wanted to watch super blocky versions of old cartoons
https://www.caitsith2.com/gba_video_arv3.htm

Also if you are heading down the path of the GB player then I highly suggest modding your GC and using http://www.gc-forever.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2782
If you can get a GC and component out going on with the above then you will likely have the best way of playing GBA games in hardware that presently exists. Other than modding your GBA/DS to have video output yourself the only thing that might come close is that GBA playing device Nintendo licensed for use in cars and good luck finding one of those.

*again nothing was ever blocked until the DSi came along and blocked DS flash carts. There are now third party devices that claim to allow you to play GBA games and such on the SNES and N64 and whatever else. All they really are is emulators in hardware form combined with a cart dumper, they take some power and control inputs from the console and maybe some video output if you are lucky. As such many flash carts, mainly those with full on loaders being used to chain load other games, will not work as they function a bit differently to almost all commercial carts. For curious on the almost all part then the shrek videos are the exception https://mgba.io/2015/10/20/dumping-the-undumped/ and some of those devices might get troubled by phantasy star collection and similar games that frustrate cheat makers owing to resetting during the game selection.


----------



## Alex4U (Apr 17, 2017)

lol i never noticed this.
Well, i see can't run GBC games :/
but anyway, thanks all for replies ^^


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 17, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> I want buy one, but I never had a Super Gameboy cartridge, but I want to know some things about Super Gameboy before buying one....
> 
> **Can play pirated games?
> *Super Gameboy is region free like Gameboy?
> ...


They are really cheap, so sure, why not.
I bought one on eBay one night I was drunk, but I may never use it. I also bid on a bunch of my favorite childhood games but didn't win any of them.


----------



## Alex4U (Apr 17, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> They are really cheap, so sure, why not.
> I bought one on eBay one night I was drunk, but I may never use it. I also bid on a bunch of my favorite childhood games but didn't win any of them.


Mmmmmh, i see cheaps super gameboys in mercadolibre. Cool 
Now it's time to save money, and buy a Super Gameboy 
Also, there is some mod to modify the clock of Super Gameboy? You know, SGB runs at SNES Speed, and SGB2 does not do that.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 17, 2017)

Doesn't the Super Gameboy run at 3% faster than the real hardware due to how the Snes CPU handles it, resulting in a slightly higher pitch in music?


----------



## Alex4U (Apr 17, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Doesn't the Super Gameboy run at 3% faster than the real hardware due to how the Snes CPU handles it, resulting in a slightly higher pitch in music?


I watched some videos, music doesn't seems higher pitch.
I wonder if runs Pokémon Games runs without any problem?


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 17, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> I watched some videos, music doesn't seems higher pitch.
> I wonder if runs Pokémon Games runs without any problem?



http://soundofsilver.co.uk/blog/2015/02/super-gameboy-speed-fix/

Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Game_Boy#Hardware



> The original Super Game Boy is known to play the game program and its audio 2.4% faster than other Game Boy hardware. This is due to the use of the Super NES's clock speed divided by 5, which ends up being 4.295 MHz instead of 4.194 MHz.[4] The timing issue can be rectified by adding an appropriate crystal oscillator to the Super Game Boy and disconnecting the Super NES's clock source



Given how the Snes hardware works with this device, it doesn't quite clock it properly, a good example is Super Mario Land, the music sounds slightly higher pitched; I believe the Japan only revision, the Super Game Boy 2, fixes this issue.


----------



## Alex4U (Apr 17, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> http://soundofsilver.co.uk/blog/2015/02/super-gameboy-speed-fix/
> 
> Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Game_Boy#Hardware
> 
> ...


oh...
So i think Pokémon Games music will sound a little bit strange :'p
And yep, Super GameBoy 2 fixed the issue of clock.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 17, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> oh...
> So i think Pokémon Games music will sound a little bit strange :'p
> And yep, Super GameBoy 2 fixed the issue of clock.



I'm not trying to stop you from getting it, I'm just trying to give a heads up.  Sorry.


----------



## Alex4U (Apr 17, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm not trying to stop you from getting it, I'm just trying to give a heads up.  Sorry.


What? Stopping? really? 
Nah, don't worry. i just never used or had a Super GameBoy, so i had a lot of asks. lol


----------



## souler92 (Apr 17, 2017)

if someone modde a super gameboy to play color games that'l be epic


----------



## J-Machine (Apr 17, 2017)

If you can get the super gameboy 2 just get that. It looks cooler, has a link cable slot, and it fixed the sound and clocking issues of the first version. It may be super famicom shaped but a simple pair of pliers or a file will fix that in no time.
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Play-Super-Famicom-Games-on-an-American-Sup/


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 17, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> I want buy one, but I never had a Super Gameboy cartridge, but I want to know some things about Super Gameboy before buying one....
> 
> **Can play pirated games?
> *Super Gameboy is region free like Gameboy?
> ...


You're better off with VC injects.


----------



## Alex4U (Apr 17, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> You're better off with VC injects.


VC? ahahhahaahahahhahahahhahahaahahahahhahahahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahha
*NO.*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



souler92 said:


> if someone modde a super gameboy to play color games that'l be epic


I don't think that will happen. because GBC have other components than Gameboy (like speed, color, etc.). this includes RAM also.


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 17, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> VC? ahahhahaahahahhahahahhahahaahahahahhahahahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahha
> *NO.*
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


What's the problem with them? Do you not have a New 3DS?


----------



## Alex4U (Apr 17, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> What's the problem with them? Do you not have a New 3DS?


Nah, i have New 3DS. but i like to have it in real console.


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 17, 2017)

You _do _know a GB EverDrive has the same price as a Sky3DS+ (SD Card not included).

EverDrive GB.


----------



## Alex4U (Apr 17, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> You _do _know a GB EverDrive has the same price as a Sky3DS+ (SD Card not included).
> 
> EverDrive GB.


I have a lot of Gameboy games, so i don't think i need that 
unless for japanese games i think...
Woah, have the same price as Sky3DS+? wew


----------



## jmhannz (Apr 18, 2017)

I feel like why not get a 3DS XL, and just CFW it.... makes more sense huh


----------



## Alex4U (Apr 23, 2017)

Reviving this thread bruh.


jmhannz said:


> I feel like why not get a 3DS XL, and just CFW it.... makes more sense huh


I already said it, i like to have it in real hardware.


----------

